# Lights off



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Do you think that it is possible that a man likes to have sex with the lights off?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i like to do it wit lights off. y do u ask?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Depends, imo.

Sometimes being able to see each other adds another dimension to "it", on other occasions it's doing it in total darkness that makes sex special...
I have no preference - I like it either way


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought men only liked with lights on... glad it ain't so..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I learned about this in a womens studies class I took...most women prefer to have the lights out because of some of their insecurities of how they look and how their guy will preceive them in bed. However, I really dont know the guy take on it. I think theyd take it anyway they got it


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

I find that one or two candles adds just the right amount of light. Everything can be seen clearly, but the room is still relatively dark.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lights on for me i like to see what im screwing


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Why do you ask? Did your beau turn off the lights? If it was entirely my choice, I'd have the lights on, but I would respect my partner's wishes if she would like the lights off.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Why do you ask? Did your beau turn off the lights?


 yes. the bastard








I should tell him that I like them on


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

englishman said:


> lights on for me i like to see what im screwing :laugh:


 me too


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

if she's ugly - lights out !!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Jewelz Posted on Jun 14 2004, 06:04 AM if she's ugly - lights out !!


You can still have the lights on, just hit her doggie style.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Doesn't really matter for me, i prefer Dim.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

maybe he has a horrid scar on his ass?

More likely it is the reverse of what Ms. Natt. Maybe he is insecure about himself. Is he skinny, overweight, "kinda small", etc.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> maybe he has a horrid scar on his ass?
> 
> More likely it is the reverse of what Ms. Natt. Maybe he is insecure about himself. Is he skinny, overweight, "kinda small", etc.


 no he's just as perfect as hell 
maybe that's me?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


>


 ohh dont be sad...







maybe he's gay!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I peronally like it with the lights on, but if your partner doesn't then you have to accommodate them. Your partner will perform the best when they are comfortable, so I say give it to them how they want and you'll get what you deserve














.

Joe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think for most guys it just doesnt matter and if the say it does there lieing


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

aslong as i'm getting it i'm not complaining, i have no personal preference because honestly, it feels the same with or without the lights.

if were talking Condoms it's a different story.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

blueprint said:


> aslong as i'm getting it i'm not complaining, i have no personal preference because honestly, it feels the same with or without the lights.
> 
> if were talking Condoms it's a different story.





> if were talking Condoms it's a different story.










then you might have to use the glow in the dark ones


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> then you might have to use the glow in the dark ones


 I heard those aren't the most reliable ones.... i can't risk having sh*t break so i only rely on Trojans.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey blueprint - the Pistons did it to the Lakers last night with the lights on


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Doesn't really matter for me, i prefer Dim.


 me too and as long as it has *no foul smell*...i'd go on a feeding frenzy!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

LIGHTS ON! Man I wanna see the goods and it's too impersonal without the lights on.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

uh oh kobe let his gaurd down he was thinkin about an afterparty with 17 and younger chicks.







naw its about time they lost though. even though i dont like b-ball.
but about the lights...sort of... this is a bit personal so dont clown on me or ill have xenon bann you.







jk. ok , ive only done it once, id have preffered not to have done it at all cause of what this girl did to me.- we were at this big ass house for a party next to willamette vinyards, and i had been seeing her for a while before. we had a few daqs and i was driving some golf balls out into the vineyard, chillin. she came up to me and she wanted me inside the house and i was stoked. i really did love this girl with all my heart so i was down. we went into the room and we were on the floor "lights out'' i couldnt see sh*t, didnt really know what i was doin either cause it was dark. and these f--king idiots kept bothering us cause no locks on the door,opening and shutting them to piss us off. so i was over it and upset cause i probly let her down cause i didnt give it to her there. then we got away from em and went to my blazer folded some seats down and had at it. it was weak cause i still couldnt see jack i was on the bottom i think she never did that pos. before. and now, she is back with this *** that she said she was over that sells coke. i dont know why, she dosent use drugs except 4 weed, and he treats her like sh*t and hit her once. im really mad at this guy, cause i think he threatened her so she wont talk to me now. i could easilly trunk this guy and dump him in a train yard







, and do the world a favor, or dream about her cause i know she still likes me for who i am. girls, any help would be great.








- so i geuss lights on. or like bullsnake does, candle light.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Depends, imo.
> 
> Sometimes being able to see each other adds another dimension to "it", on other occasions it's doing it in total darkness that makes sex special...
> I have no preference - I like it either way


 I agree with jonas


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd demand full lighting. Like they have in pornos. I like to watch my girlies. Not that I've gotten even remotely enough p*ssy to justify my saying that last sentence, but that's one of my biggest aggravations about the one time I got laid. Damn woman wanted to do it in the f*cking dark. I wanted to go get a hotel with the lights all on.

Lights-on-sex and porn are very correlated, do you not see? Guys don't watch pornos with the lights f*cking dimmed! Same goes for sex. Actually watching her is just extremely arousing and enhances the experience several times over.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I learned about this in a womens studies class I took...most women prefer to have the lights out because of some of their insecurities of how they look and how their guy will preceive them in bed. However, I really dont know the guy take on it. I think theyd take it anyway they got it :laugh:


 yup lights on or off , but if a lady always wants the lights off i kinda show a self esteem issue and what if it is 200 in the after noon can't turn the light out then ...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lights







cameras







action!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it all depends on the moment, invest in a calpper


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Hey blueprint - the Pistons did it to the Lakers last night with the lights on


 than after they f*cked them real good they turn the lights out!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you.


 no.








but u can see my profile pic


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jun 15 2004, 05:16 AM
> QUOTE (losts0ul916 @ Jun 15 2004, 01:13 AM)
> Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you. lookaround.gif
> 
> ...


Olympia,

I'd like to have the lights on if I was procreating with you! You are definately, eye candy!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Use a candle and if her bush needs a trim, use it to light her pubes


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you.
> ...


 is that you?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

yup... thats her


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Its like a fine restaurant... lights dimmed, because if its bright you notice all the sh*t on the floor and the goods don't look as good. You can still see, but your eyes and your whole body are more relaxed as well.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

it all depends on the girl


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I think having the room completely pitch black is good at times because you lose one of your senses (sight, duh!) and for me this tends to heighten my other senses. Particularly I've found a really sensitive sense of touch. Of course everyone is different, and the dark can make putting on the condom the right way more or less a hit or miss.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you.
> ...


 Theres a tad too much clothes on in that picture. MORE SKIN, LESS CLOTHES!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Aquarium lights are cool!!!


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Olympia, you need to show us a picture of you in the dark w/o clothes on and we'll see if its worth leaning over to turn the lights on or off on you.
> ...


Is that picture really you? If it is excuse me while I crawl back under my rock, so I don't dishonor you with my humble words.







Joke, I am sorry but that picture is more beautiful than my words can portray. From reading your post and words, your picture in your profile doesn't do you justices.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> yup... thats her


 HOT and he didn't want the lights on? you must make him concerned with how he looks.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

fishofury said:


> it all depends on the moment, invest in a calpper


Lol. That clapping sound isnt my hands. The clapper would have to go.
on...off....on..off..on...off...on..off...on....off....on...off....on....off....on....off....on....off...........................................


----------



## Camus (Jun 15, 2004)

> (WilliamBradley @ Jun 15 2004, 06:16 AM)
> 
> wow... what a candy... how old r u sweety?^


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Camus said:


> > (WilliamBradley @ Jun 15 2004, 06:16 AM)
> >
> > wow... what a candy... how old r u sweety?^
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > yup... thats her
> ...


 he is goodlooking....


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I learned about this in a womens studies class I took...most women prefer to have the lights out because of some of their insecurities of how they look and how their guy will preceive them in bed. However, I really dont know the guy take on it. I think theyd take it anyway they got it :laugh:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

smithgrind_who said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 well I dunno, i'm stumped maybe it was a one time thing and he wanted to see what it would be like.

Does this happen all the time?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Lights On


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 i dont care to see pics of him. I would rather analyze whether you are attractive or not.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> i dont care to see pics of him. I would rather analyze whether you are attractive or not.


Amen to that brother.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > MAD piranhas said:
> ...


 hahahahahah


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ok. enough.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

My man doesn't care as long as it's me!


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

:rasp: hehehe off is romantic...you just hear each others voices and on you see all the action and reactions.......


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > MAD piranhas said:
> ...


I most heartily agree! I acknowledge your experience and time you have known WilliamBradley. After reading, "yup... thats her," I took a second look. My eyes did hurt just like looking into the sun, but closing them help define the burned image within them.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I learned about this in a womens studies class I took...most women prefer to have the lights out because of some of their insecurities of how they look and how their guy will preceive them in bed. However, I really dont know the guy take on it. I think theyd take it anyway they got it :laugh:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

either way is cool with me. me being 43 years old it doesn't matter as much. with someone as hot as you Olympia 1000 watt halogen bulbs will be used to light up the room.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 dude u are serisouly over complimenting, u gotta learn when enough is enough, plus shes got a boyfriend who could proly kick your ass, that is if he found out where u live and ...... ok nvm he wouldnt kick your ass,


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Don't matter to me On/Off I still







anyways she want :laugh:


----------

